# Ice Fishing In Sandusky Bay



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Just Got back from my place on Catawba Island. Made a check on the ice in the marina where I dock, Had about 2" of clear ice. Should be okay by Saturday or Sunday. On the Way back stopped at the old Causeaway over Sandusky Bay. There was one Ice Shanty set up and fishing. There where a few more holes drilled close to where the shanty was ?? South of the new bridge in the current area you could see a few patches of open water. It look fairly clean, Not muddy at least. May try the old Causeaway this weekend.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow that is suprizing to say the least. I never would have guessed that someone was actually ice fishing on the bay. I may have to trek north this weekend. I have a bud that needs his boat pulled home from west catawba anyway.

Scott


----------

